# Lag und Ruckler - woran liegt das?



## Madrake (8. November 2008)

Huhu erstmals,

ich habe lange Zeit WoW gespielt anfangs ohne jegliche Lags usw. dann mit der Scherbenwelt nahmen diese verhäuft zu. Besonders Shattrath, und Raidinstanzen, auf minimalster Grafikeinstellung, alle Hintergrundprogramme ausgeschaltet, sogar AddOns abgeschaltet, und trotzdem Lags ohne Ende. PvP Schlachtfelder weiß ich nicht so.

Nun hab ich mit Lotro angefangen, u.a. auch wegen andren Gründen, und da ist die Grafik schon von vornherein viel besser, und in Hauptstädten flüssiges Spiel. Auch wenn man sagt das die Serverpopulation gleich ist. Ich habe aber im Gegensatz zum Lotro spielen im Hintergrund, EMailprogramm laufen, ICQ, TS nur hin und wieder BLASC und Virenprogramm - also jede Menge mehr, das ich bei WoW abschaltete, und trotzdem keine Lags bzw. Ruckler aufgrund von CPU Auslastung.

PC Daten:

Win XP SP3 (immer auf neustem Update)
Pentium 4 3,0 GhZ
1 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE (64M
DSL Internet
^das sind schon die empfohlenen Anforderungen von BC (klar es geht noch besser)

und zwischen dem Spielwechsel hab ich kein PCTuning vorgenommen. Aber ich finde das ganze recht eigenartig. Eindeutig bessere Grafik bei Lotro, im Moment spiele ich auf Standardgrafikeinstellung (Mittel) kein Ruckler, keine Lags (in Hauptstädten) usw. Im Gegensatz zu WoW Lag in Shattrath Lag in Orgrimmar, überall wo sich viele Leute aufhielten, hauptsächlich. Ich kann aber nicht sagen das in Thorns Tor sich wenige aufhielten als ich da drinnen war. Waren ungefähr genauso viele dort.

Liegt es an den Serverwartungen, das Blizzard zwar viele Server hat, aber diese unzureichend wartet? So à la hauptsache wir haben viele Server, die Wartung kann warten... - Quantität halt...

Kann es wirklich zu Lags führen wenn viele Leute sich an einem Fleck aufhalten? Shattrath, Orgrimmar, Ironforge? Bin mir da nicht so schlüssig. Hatte auch Lags beim Langstreckenflug, also Windreitermeister. z.B. von Area52 ins Schattenmondtal über Shattrath oO naja vor 20 Minuten war ich nicht in Schattenmond damals... - das ist nun total unabhängig von den vielen Leuten in Shattrath.
Im Gegensatz zu dem Ponyservice in Lotro der ist viel flüssiger, und ebenfalls ohne Lags. Wenn es an der schnellen Bildfolge liegen sollte.


Hoffe jemand weiß darüber mehr, auf was ich da eher achten soll, wie Lags entstehen, oder durch was die entstehen...

Zwei Spiele grafisch total verschieden, aber das eine mit minderer Grafik laggt mehr, als das mit besserer... - soviel dazu...

mfg Madrake


----------



## aseari (8. November 2008)

Nun ja, was soll man sagen? 1GB RAM sind nicht gerade viel....
Auch die Graka ist nicht die beste... Die hat dazu auch noch "Shared Memory", was bedeutet, dass sie sich noch Speicher vom RAM zieht. Also hast du nun wirklich nicht gerade viel RAM für WoW übrig. Und WoW braucht ne Meeeeenge RAM...

Edit: Ich sehe grade, dass die Graka bis zu 256MB Shared Memory hat. Dann hast du 1/4 deines RAMs schon für die Grafikkarte verbraucht. Dann kommt noch das OS dazu. Und dann bleibt nicht mehr viel.


----------



## pampam (8. November 2008)

Stimmt 1Gb Ram ist nicht viel, aber eigendlich reicht es (wenn er schon auf minimalsten einstellungen spielt)
Ich würde sagen, es liegt an der Grafikkarte, 64mb ist echt nicht ausreichend.


----------



## Madrake (8. November 2008)

Das die GraKa nicht der Hit ist weiß ich selber...

jedoch was mich verwundert, das als Anforderung von BC dransteht...:

mindestens:

512 MB RAM
32MB 3-D Karte (NVIDIA GeForce 2 oder besser)

bei empfohlen:

1 GB RAM
64 MB 3-D Karte (NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 oder besser)

Das die GraKa bei mir zusätzlich RAM beansprucht naja, wusst ich bisher auch nicht...

die empfohlenen Sachen hab ich ja, aber trotzdem seit BC meist nur herumlaggerei, zwar nicht in der offenen Spielwelt, aber auf Flugrouten (schnelle Bildfolge?) und halt Hauptstädten...

hm im Gegensatz dazu aber in Lotro schnelle Bildfolge kein Problem, ebenso wo sich viele Leute aufhalten, keine Lags. Das kann doch nicht sein, das WoW mehr RAM frisst als Lotro, oder doch? Hab noch nie das so wirklich nachgesehen (bzw. kann es nicht mehr - WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Oder ist doch WoW ein extremer Ressourcenfresser?

aber trotzdem mal schon danke...

mfg Madrake


----------



## pampam (8. November 2008)

Hab grade die BC Packung angeschaut, sind echt nicht grade wahrheitsgemäße Angaben...
Ich denke mal, es liegt nur an deine Grafikkarte, da ich mit meinem alten PC schon auf Low-Mittleren Einstellungen spielen konnte 
(Bildschirmauflösung 1280x1024).
Hab die genauen Angaben vom alten PC nicht mehr im Kopf aber zum vergleichen wirds reichen:
2Ghz (AMD)
1Gb Ram
128mb Grafikkarte (ati x1300)


----------



## Madrake (8. November 2008)

im Gegensatz zum andren Spiel das eindeutig flüssiger läuft und ohne jegliche Ruckler auch auf schneller Bildfolge (mit mittlerer Grafikeinstellung)

Anforderung RAM und GraKa:

mindestens:

64 MB NVIDIA GeForce 3
512 MB RAM

empfohlen:

128 MB!!! NVIDIA GeForce FX 6800
1 GB RAM


^ich spiel aber mit 64 MB - und es läuft sehr flüssig - wie oben schon steht bei schneller Bildfolge und auch in Städten, in denen viele Details schnell geladen werden... sowie hab ich einige Hintergrundprogramme am Laufen.

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr... - WoW grafisch minderer, braucht mehr RAM als ein Spiel das grafisch besser ist, und auch noch bei empfohlen eine höherwertigere GraKa beansprucht und läuft um Welten flüssiger als WoW...

Weil sonst hät ich ja das der GraKa oder dem fehlenden RAM in die Schuhe geschoben, das das eindeutig zu wenig ist, aber wenn ich mit mittleren grafischen Anforderungen mich in einem Spiel aufhalte das eine 128 MB Karte als empfohlen vorschreibt, und ich aber mit der 64 MB Karte keine Probleme habe, keine Lags, keine Ruckler (wie oben schon steht), kann das kaum von meiner Hardware sein...

mfg Madrake


----------



## aseari (8. November 2008)

Kann schon. Starte mal WoW und stell dich in eine Haupstadt, sodass du extreme Lags hast. Öffne dann den Taskmanager und poste, was zur WoW.exe an Arbeitsspeicher da steht.
Dann machst du das gleiche mit HdRO. Am besten auch CPU-Auslastung dazuposten.


----------



## Madrake (8. November 2008)

WoW Daten hab ich nur so im Kopf als ich den Taskmanager öffnete...
Minimalste Grafikeinstellung:

CPU allgemein 100% (auch ohne AddOns, Hintergrundprogramme, wie Firefox, Mailprogramm, ICQ, TS, Antivirensoftware, Blasc...) - davon WoW 64%
Speicherauslastung WoW: 800k
^Programm keine Rückmeldung (Crash)
lag ("a" sehr langgezogen) - Standbild passt eher - in Shat, und Windreiter, beim Anflug lässt mich erstmals ca. 1 Minute in der Luft hängen bis ich laufen kann...


HdRO:

Ultrahochgrafik (höchste) - ich spiele aber auf Mittel durchgehend - nur zum Vergleich...
CPU allgemein 30% (mit Hintergrundsprogramme) - davon HdRO ca. 10%
Speicherauslastung HdRO: 700k
^klein wenig Ruckler - kaum merkbare Lags in Städten, und auch Ponyservice (Vergleich zu Windreiter)...

Mittelgrafik (mit der Einstellung spiele ich meistens):

CPU allgemein 25% (mit. Programme) - davon HdRO ca. 7%
Speicherauslastung HdRO: ca. 500k
keine Ruckler


kann das auch möglich sein das ich evtl. WoW mal deinstallieren soll, und Neuinstallieren, das da ein Fehler auf einer Datei ist, die das ganze "System" ausbremst? Ok das Problem hab ich seit BC, und fast durchgehend. Und ich hatte schonmal eine Neuinstallation unternommen. Während BC Phase.
Hm... ratlos...

naja, Technik

mfg Madrake


----------



## Wagga (8. November 2008)

Mein alter PC hatte ähnliche daten aber ein AMD.

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme, ich denke das liegt an der Hardware.

Seit 3.0.1 wurde die Grafik wieder angehoben.

Ich denke es liegt an der Hardware, kannst aber gerne mal die Repair.exe ausführen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## aseari (8. November 2008)

Was schon extrem auffällt ist, dass die CPU-auslastung in WoW auf 100% ansteigt.

Mach mal Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung und gib "-nosound" (ohne die Anführungszeichen) bei Ziel hinter dem Zeug, das da drinne steht ein. Also einfach ganz ans Ende setzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So sollte das dann aussehen. Starte das Spiel dann mal. Dann wird WoW komplett ohne Sound gestartet. Vielleicht liegts ja am Sound, dass die CPU-Auslastung so nach oben schießt. Schau am besten auch mal im Taskmanager unter dem Reiter "Leistung", wie viel Arbeitsspeicher verwendet wird.
Hast du sonst alle Treiber installiert? Audio-Treiber, Chipsatz-Treiber, Grafikkarten-Treiber?


----------



## Madrake (9. November 2008)

Treiber sind auf dem neustem Stand.

"nosound" - funktioniert aber unwesentliche Verbesserung*... - liegt wohl doch eher daran das Warcraft viel zu viel RAM frisst...

*Lags in Shat, auf Flugroute noch immer vorhanden


Edit:

Geisterwände (Wände die man noch nicht sieht, und man dagegenläuft, weil Shattrath noch nicht im vollem Maße geladen ist usw. - grafisch gesehen)


----------

